#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό για Συμβόλαιο & Γ.Π.Σ.

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!

Πρόκειται να αγοραστεί μια αποθήκη και φυσικά ο Συμβολαιογράφος θα ζητήσει τοπογραφικό με υ.δήλωση. Ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής, το τοπογραφικό αυτό μπορεί να είναι το τοπογραφικό αδείας (παλιό του '80) με μια υ.δήλωση μου δίπλα ή θα πρέπει να γίνει με ΕΓΣΑ ένα καινουριο.

Και η δεύτερη ερώτηση ειναι, εάν θέλει ΕΓΣΑ, μπορώ να το πάρω απο Γ.Π.Σ και που βρίσκω το Γ.Π.Σ Θεσσαλονίκης σε dwg ?  :Γέλιο:  

Πολλές μαζεμένες το ξέρω.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------


## milt

μπορεί να γίνει με το παλιό τοπογραφικό.....δες το αντίστοιχο θέμα

*Τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμένες-συμβολαιογραφική πράξη*

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Eψαξα ίσα με 10 φορές με διάφορες ονομασίες στο search και δεν βρήκα τίποτα ή έτσι νόμισα.

Ευχαριστώ! Θα σε ρωτήσω εκει τυχόν απορίες.

----------

